# Change of Conditions on CSV



## Amit91 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi Experts, 
I have got my CSV for a period of 5 years. The visa states that I should work with company x, Now another client of Company x (not a direct client) wants me to work for them for a year. I don't want to change my Visa because I have 5 years duration and eventually I can apply for PR. I just want to know what agreements can both companies can get in to such that I can work for Company Y and my Visa wil be for Company X. 

Is it legally possible ? 

Both the companies don't have any valid partnership on paper but the Owners they do know each other so if There is any documents which would make my life easier They will do that. 

Please suggest


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Amit91, so long as you're on the payroll of the company listed on your visa, then you should be alright. Please note that changing the employer on your visa no longer a lengthy process, and will not effect the duration of the visa you've been awarded. You can find out more here: DHA Visa Information - South Africa - Services - Temporary Residence Permit - Critical Skills Visa


----------

